# λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας = out of (force of) habit, out of sheer momentum



## kattos (Feb 24, 2015)

Καλησπέρα,

πώς το μεταφράζουμε στα αγγλικά; (για θέματα καθημερινής ζωής, όχι στη φυσική, π.χ. όταν κάνουμε κάτι που δεν θέλουμε πραγματικά λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας)


----------



## cougr (Feb 24, 2015)

Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2015)

_Out of habit_ ή _through force of habit_ νομίζω - μπορεί να υπάρχουν και καλύτερα. Άλλος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

Και κάτι με _inertia_ μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο, παρ' όλ' αυτά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2015)

...
Πολλές φορές, αρκεί ένα απλό *I got carried away* [to be overcome by emotion or enthusiasm (in one's thinking or actions)].

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, χρησιμοποιούνται και φράσεις με το momentum (σημ. 2.1), όπως το «it was momentum», με τη θετική σημασία του «πήρα φόρα», της ορμής, συνήθως σε αθλητικά συμφραζόμενα αλλά όχι μόνο, π.χ.:

It was momentum and their own psyche that got them through.
http://www.forsythnews.com/section/114/article/26741/

It was momentum fueled by the integrity of the corruption-busting New York City Bar Association that led to the formation of the statewide organization that day.
http://www.courts.state.ny.us/history/society-info/images/2012-Annual-Gala-Dinner-Program.pdf

He knew he was hard, he knew he worried less about emotion than other people. But he'd never enjoyed the idea of killing...
It was momentum, that was all. Eighteen years in one business, doing one or two clean fast simple operations a year [...]
https://books.google.gr/books?id=9I...AEwAjgK#v=onepage&q="it was momentum"&f=false

—How did you end up doing a PhD?
—Some of it was momentum. I studied neuroscience as an undergraduate. I was pleased to have a new life after Blossom. After that, I had to choose between medical and graduate school.
http://www.nature.com/naturejobs/science/articles/10.1038/nj7400-669a

I would've regretted if we stayed together just because of momentum.
http://www.springfieldspringfield.c...ipts.php?tv-show=happy-endings&episode=s03e23

Although our language is sometimes reviled because of its perceived imperial dominance, English as a kind of lingua franca is here to stay. Neither Chinese nor Hindi-Urdu nor any other European language will supplant it. And why not? It’s not just because of momentum.
Not just because 175,000 new blogs, mostly in English, are coming online daily. Not just because English is the language of computer geeks and airline pilots. Not just because more Chinese are studying formal English right now than there are Americans in the United States. (For your casual reading, take along Robert McCrum’s _Globish: How the English Language Became the World’s Language_.) No, there is another reason English will continue to rule: Our dirty words are so delightfully crude and filthy.
http://www.tufts.edu/alumni/magazine/fall2010/columns/scholar.html

Ιδίως αυτό το τελευταίο φωνάζει από μακριά: «όχι μόνο λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας».

"It was momentum buying, then it hit a peak, and then it was momentum selling."
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/cerner-athenahealth-and-veeva-chase-cloud-based-ehr-cm436129
Αυτό βέβαια είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο, από τα οικονομικά: momentum (finance).


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Μερικά ωραία βιβλιοπαραδείγματα με *out of sheer momentum*.

https://www.google.com/search?num=100&biw=1805&bih=958&tbm=bks&q="out+of+sheer+momentum"


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2015)

...
Sheer momentum - Ksana






kSaNa: any instantaneous point of time, instant, twinkling of an eye, moment


----------



## cougr (Feb 24, 2015)

Επίσης, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις: *running/being/acting/operating on autopilot*. Ή και *autopilot*, έτσι σκέτο.

2. autopilot
when you do something without realizing what you're doing (usually results in making a mistake)

_Sorry, autopilot, you know how it is_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2015)

cougr said:


> ...
> _Sorry, autopilot, you know how it is_.



Of course. You should see _me _fly, when it's my favorite flavor. 




"I do have issues with eating too much of something just because of momentum."


----------



## kattos (Feb 27, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Νομίζω το autopilot ταιριάζει πιο πολύ σ'αυτό που ήθελα να πω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2015)

Ωραίο είναι το autopilot, αλλά τη σύνταξη της μετάφρασής μας δεν πρέπει να την κάνουμε μηχανικά γιατί δεν υπάρχει συντακτική αντιστοιχία. Δηλαδή, το «το έκανα από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα / λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας» θα το πεις περίπου «I was on autopilot when I did it». Στα λεξικά, αν θέλουμε να στριμώξουμε αντιστοιχίες με διαφορετικές συντάξεις, πρέπει να το κάνουμε μέσω παραδειγμάτων. Και επειδή αυτό εδώ δεν στριμώχνεται στον τίτλο, το βάζω εδώ με μεγάλα:

*το έκανα από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα / λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας = I was on autopilot when I ...*


----------



## pontios (Feb 28, 2015)

I know this thread is done and dusted, so sorry if I'm interloping and feel free to ignore(I've been busy during the week).

Καλό το autopilot (η προτιμώμενη επιλογή)... (και τα άλλα που μπήκαν στον τίτλο). 

Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει και το "impulsively" (for the general sense of the term); 

I'm assuming that κεκτημένη ταχύτητα = momentum (ορμή) = an urge (παρόρμηση) to act - i.e, some force (an instinctive urge, etc) is dictating the way we act, as in "force" of habit (perhaps subconsiously,involuntarily once again, but more spontaneously, instinctively c.f."habit" -μια ασυνείδητη δύναμη, που υποκινεί τη συμπεριφορά).

Force of habit is for repeated behaviour (which I know fits in with autopilot).
I'm wondering if impulsive also fits the bill (in the wider sense of the term).



impulsive.
If someone is impulsive, it means that they act on instinct, without thinking decisions through. If you worked for an entire year to save money for a car and then suddenly decided to spend it all on an outfit instead, that would be an impulsive purchase

im·pul·sive (ĭm-pŭl′sĭv)
adj.
1. Inclined to act on impulse rather than thought.
2. Motivated by or resulting from impulse: such impulsive acts as hugging strangers; impulsive generosity.
3. Having force or power to impel or incite; forceful.


----------



## pontios (Feb 28, 2015)

Just adding ... strictly speaking, with "autopilot" you're "zoned out", "switched off" and doing things, performing actions automatically, certainly without thinking - but you're not acting under any urge or being driven by some "force/getting carried away by (sheer) momentum/κεκτημένη ταχύτητα". You are not being impelled in any way (strictly speaking that is - but I realise that figuratively speaking is another thing, altogether).
So I agree with nickel's choices, as well.


----------

